# black ghost knife in trouble



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

There are what look like feelers coming out the sides of his mouth. One is getting fuzzy at the base.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a photo? Anchor worm? Fungus? hard to say from what you are trying to describe.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to say from the picture quality, but it looks like anchor worms to me. Google them for pictures and compare it with what your bgk has. If they match up I'd recommend using cyro pro.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I am going to pick up a hospital tank today I have a cycled filter ready to go


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

It is anchor warms


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

should treat the whole tank rather than just 1 fish.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

it has bin a few days now and ghosty is still not eating and fairly slugish what can i do to help him out? 
I pulled the anchor worms and the puffiness went down where they where. But I need some advice.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you pulled it off, he'll have an open wound, so I would treat the whole tank with a mild antibacterial like melafix as a precaution. I would do frequent (daily or twice weekly) water changes with vacuuming the gravel, and medicate with Parasite Clear or CyroPro to make sure the worms are gone from the tank.

Aquarium FD - Anchor Worms - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment

My black ghost knife loves freeze-dried blackworms, so you may try tempting him with those to get him eating. Just be sure to remove any leftover uneaten food after 10-15 minutes.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I just found that there is a big festering one in his mouth. 
the pore guy. 
I am going to pull it and treat the tank. thank you.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

can they grow in his gills as well?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes. I'd do a water change and start treating with the anti-parasitic med right away. Be *very* careful about pulling them out - if you break the worm's head off in the wound it can get badly infected. You're better to treat and kill them with meds like the CyroPro (http://uskoi.com/cyropro.htm).

API General Cure is available at PetSmart, and if you go to a good LFS like J&L or Island Pets and tell them what you're dealing with, they can recommend a good medication.

This page has a good listing: Choose Your Weapon: Freshwater Fish Disease Treatment Options


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I have khuili loaches as well. I was thinking of running a second tank to treat the sensitive fish in well I treat the the main one. I hope we are not to late for the ghost knife.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

BGK has passed in the night. I hope ill be getting to help the other fish before they get over run as well.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. They are very cool fish.  Let us know how it goes with the other loaches.

You may want to break down and disinfect the main tank while the fish are in QT....

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/how-clean-disinfect-your-tank-33534/


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I am setting up a 40g QT right now to treat the fish in and i am going back to the shop where I got him. The worms where out when we brought him home. One on each side of his mouth so they looked like feelers it was till the 3 one popped out that I thought some thing was up. Then I found the one in his mouth and it was big there where 8 others as well.


----------



## moffiaprincess (Feb 5, 2013)

how did it go ? was Ghosty ok now ?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

moffiaprincess said:


> how did it go ? was Ghosty ok now ?


Please read all posts before posting. The thread starter mentioned that his BGK had succumbed to the parasites.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------

